# How fast is the fastest sprinter?



## dsevern (Jun 5, 2008)

Silly question but I just want to settle a friendly discussion....

I think it goes without saying that Mark Cavendish is THE fastest sprinter out there right now if not the fastest of all time (though I can't say that with any certainty).

The "discussion" I'd like someone to resolve is HOW FAST is he, truly?

With a perfect leadout and no headwind/tailwind and a perfectly flat finish, how fast can Cavendish (or whomever) truly go? 50mph? 50+mph? 55mph?

Just looking to settle a discussion.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

dsevern said:


> I think it goes without saying that Mark Cavendish is THE fastest sprinter out there right now ...


I'd say that's far from true.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

dsevern said:


> Silly question but I just want to settle a friendly discussion....
> 
> I think it goes without saying that Mark Cavendish is THE fastest sprinter out there right now if not the fastest of all time (though I can't say that with any certainty).
> 
> ...


About 45mph. Remember, they usually do it at the end of a 5-6hr race.

This fast:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCUD0CPKJSM


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

iliveonnitro said:


> About 45mph. Remember, they usually do it at the end of a 5-6hr race.


The really fast guys don't wait nearly that long.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

You didn't factor in density altitude, nor specify if he's sprinting with or against the rotation of the Earth. I assume he's sprinting at the equator


----------



## dsevern (Jun 5, 2008)

Ok. So Cavendish isn't the fastest. I don't really care WHO the fastest is, just fast is THE fastest.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

The world record for the flying 200m sprint on the velodrome is 9.65 seconds, which I calculate to average over 46 mph. That's with no leadout, but obviously a rolling start, including a drop off the banking to build up speed.

I counted the pedal strokes Cavendish put in there, and if he's in a 53x11 I would guess he's doing between 40-44 mph, 45 would be over my estimate.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

With a lead out usually in the upper 40 mph range (47, 48, 49 mph).


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

40-43mph depending on wind, terrain (ANY kind of a slope) and road surface..and the strength of his leadout man/men


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

muscleendurance said:


> 40-43mph depending on wind, terrain (ANY kind of a slope) and road surface..and the strength of his leadout man/men


LOL...I've done 40 mph on a flat sprint with a lead out and I'm far from a pro. They go much faster than that, even after 5 hours in the saddle.


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

One of the recent stages at the Vuelta, the sprinters teams were leading the chase with 2k to go. They were averaging 80 k/h for the last 2k and it was dead flat with a very technical finish. 

As to the fastest sprinter ever, as Sean Kelly was once quoted saying: "Its the one thats fastest after 6 hours on the bike."


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

gamara said:


> As to the fastest sprinter ever, as Sean Kelly was once quoted saying: "Its the one thats fastest after 6 hours on the bike."


I've seen many sprints where I wondered if they'd ever end, but I've never seen or heard of one lasting that long.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

According to Paul Sherwen, who gets paid to know such things, Mario Cipollini was once clocked at 77 kph. 
That would be 47,85 mph.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

_How fast is the fastest sprinter?_

Way faster than me. But seriously, the last people you should listen to are the TV commentators. According to them the riders will be going close to 60 mph. Yeah, right! In a 53x11 gear, they'd have to be spinning extremely fast to get near 45 mph. Not only that, they'd have to be able to do it standing up. Next time you watch a pro sprint, try to count the revs if you can, then do the math.


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

seeborough said:


> According to Paul Sherwen, who gets paid to know such things, Mario Cipollini was once clocked at 77 kph.
> That would be 47,85 mph.


O.K. Let's be clear. Those skinny road guys are turtles. The fast guys are the ones who weigh north of 200 lbs, spend half their training time in the weight room, and avoid any rides longer than 10 miles. Bauge is to Cavendish as Cavendish is to Contador.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Mr. Versatile said:


> _How fast is the fastest sprinter?_
> 
> Way faster than me. But seriously, the last people you should listen to are the TV commentators. According to them the riders will be going close to 60 mph. Yeah, right! In a 53x11 gear, they'd have to be spinning extremely fast to get near 45 mph. Not only that, they'd have to be able to do it standing up. Next time you watch a pro sprint, try to count the revs if you can, then do the math.


Well, Mario Cipollini used to use a 55x11 for sprinting stages...which at 120 RPM is around 47 mph, and I'm pretty sure during a full on sprint he could hit 120 RPM, probably faster.


----------



## terrapin4 (Aug 2, 2009)

Mr. Versatile said:


> _How fast is the fastest sprinter?_
> 
> Way faster than me. But seriously, the last people you should listen to are the TV commentators. According to them the riders will be going close to 60 mph. Yeah, right! In a 53x11 gear, they'd have to be spinning extremely fast to get near 45 mph. Not only that, they'd have to be able to do it standing up. Next time you watch a pro sprint, try to count the revs if you can, then do the math.


i've tried spinning down descents, and while you're doing a ton of RPM's, it isn't something that a pro couldn't spin up to in a hurry, especially with a 30+ mph leadout. 45 sounds pretty reasonable to me.


----------



## mpk1996 (May 11, 2007)

I think the OP was talking about the sprinters in a road race, not a track sprinter. obviously the track guys will be faster, as thats all they do, in a much shorter race.

As far as the orig question goes. Yes, most sprinters at the end of a sprint stage in the tour or in the classics go around 45-47 mph in the flats. obviousle more or less based on weather, hills, ect


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Here's the garmin uploads from back when Petacchi was sprinting for Milram. I'm guessing Cav isn't much faster than Alejet at his peak (maybe more dynamic).

http://trail.motionbased.com/trail/user/team-milram


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

SilasCL said:


> The world record for the flying 200m sprint on the velodrome is 9.65 seconds, which I calculate to average over 46 mph. That's with no leadout, but obviously a rolling start, including a drop off the banking to build up speed.
> 
> I counted the pedal strokes Cavendish put in there, and if he's in a 53x11 I would guess he's doing between 40-44 mph, 45 would be over my estimate.


On the Champs Elysee, I would be betting on a 55x11.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

Wookiebiker said:


> LOL...I've done 40 mph on a flat sprint with a lead out and I'm far from a pro. They go much faster than that, even after 5 hours in the saddle.


LOL yeah..read my post again


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

muscleendurance said:


> LOL yeah..read my post again


I did...and here is what you said:



> 40-43mph depending on wind, terrain (ANY kind of a slope) and road surface..and the strength of his leadout man/men


That is basically saying they hit 40-43 mph max...depending on conditions. The OP asked on flat ground with a perfect leadout, no wind....and the best you can come up with is 40-43 mph?

Under the OP's conditions....47-49 mph is going to be much closer to the truth, and that's a big difference from 40-43 mph. Pretty much any good CAT 3, CAT 2 or CAT 1 sprinter can do 40 mph with a leadout on flat ground with no wind.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm not sure how to read the data on the chart. Can you help me out here?


----------

